# Carbooth sale in Munster to sell waxes



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Anyone know of a carbooth sale in munster that is good to set up a stand to sell off some of my car waxes and the cost of a stand
thanks
todds


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Why not put a for sale thread on here? Much more likely to get a fair price for them. Plus it'll save you having to explain why none of them are called turtle wax.


----------



## barry75 (Jan 26, 2017)

Did you ever find a carbooth sale to sell off your waxes?


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

No didnt get any details off anyone for the munster region


----------

